# Gentle Leader, Halti, or other???



## prntmkr (Jan 1, 2009)

Aside from what they look like and how they work, I don't know much about these ...

A friend has an over-exhuberant dog (dangerous pulling-on-the-lead-issues) for whom this type of leader could be an ideal solution, at least in the short term.

For you folks who use these, is one brand a better choice than the other?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

My personal favorite is the front buckle harness. China pulls to beat-the-band so to speak. We put a front buckle harness on her and now when she pulls, it brings her back to our direction. She eventually forgets why she's pulling because everytime she does she's lead right back to us. Works great!! It's my favorite.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 1, 2009)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> My personal favorite is the front buckle harness. China pulls to beat-the-band so to speak. We put a front buckle harness on her and now when she pulls, it brings her back to our direction. She eventually forgets why she's pulling because everytime she does she's lead right back to us. Works great!! It's my favorite.



Thanks, Rocky.
I'm not familiar with any of these devices. But when I spoke with her last, she mentioned that she _had_ tried some kind of harness that was specifically designed to prevent pulling (I have no idea what kind it was?!?). It apparently hadn't worked _for her and for her dog_...

That's when I suggested that the _Halti _or _Gentle Leader _might be more effective for her.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

A lot of the harnesses that hook on the back of the dog actually encourage pulling. All harnesses can chafe, so I like to attach fleece to mine for comfort. But with a harness, a dog has more opportunity to pull because all their muscles are right there in their chest, where the harness lays. However, with a front buckle harness, when the dog pulls, the leash is actually guiding him/her away from the direction he's pulling.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So, rockymtsweetie82, did you end up getting the easy walk harness?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

The front buckle? Yes. I love it. I tried the head harness and it just didn't work. She tugged and pulled her way out of it and it just didn't work at all. The GL harness isn't one of my favorites because like stated above, I really don't like how it gives her more pull for her muscle. I LOVE the front buckle harness.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've heard wonderful things about the head collars, but at the same time, when I put one on Penny she had it off of her face in the blink of an eye. I've seen other dogs who can barely walk because they're trying to scratch it off their face with their front paws, most dogs just look miserable in them. I've also seen dogs that look perfectly happy in them once they get used to it, hear they work really well for stopping the pulling, so I'd say try it!


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 1, 2009)

I've contacted the company but, so far, no reply ...

Does anyone know if the _Dogmatic_ head collar is available in North America?
Dogmatic Headcollar


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

prntmkr said:


> I've contacted the company but, so far, no reply ...
> 
> Does anyone know if the _Dogmatic_ head collar is available in North America?


Get the Gentle Leader head collar. It works great. Several years ago, you could get one with a video that came with it. The video is great. Get it if you can. If not, I'm sure they probably have some video on their web page.
I have Great Danes and I have never seen a dog that I can't handle with the GL and one finger.

I have only used the GL front buckle harness one time for just a few minutes. It seemed to work very well, but I don't have enough experience with it to make a good recommendation.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks all.

I've passed on your info.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

prntmkr said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I've passed on your info.


...... Is that a good thing? Or does that mean you just disregarded everyone's offer to assist you? heh. I don't get it


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 1, 2009)

Postal said:


> ...... Is that a good thing? Or does that mean you just disregarded everyone's offer to assist you? heh. I don't get it



Hmmm ... tough crowd!?!

My apologies that my last posting was apparently so cryptic. 
Please allow me to explain in further detail:

*"Thanks all."*
This means I'm grateful for everyone's input and am acknowledging their kind assistance.

*"I've passed on your info."*
This means I've passed on the all the information I received from my inquiry to the person concerned. Now it's up to her to decide what to do with it.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

prntmkr said:


> Hmmm ... tough crowd!?!
> 
> My apologies that my last posting was apparently so cryptic.
> Please allow me to explain in further detail:
> ...


Whoa... bring in some sense of humor, young skywalker :smile:

Passed on the info to another person. OOoooOOOoOoo I get it :biggrin:

Forgive me if I offended you, bud


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Typical internet misunderstanding. 

No biggie.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks from me too! I've heard good things about the head collar but never tried one. I think I will get one cuz I don't like what I've been using one bit. I'm petite and my dog is almost 60 lbs and I have a hard time when she sees squirrels or anything that runs. I try to take her on daily 2 mile walks when the weather is good. Thanks again.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

prntmkr said:


> I've contacted the company but, so far, no reply ...
> 
> Does anyone know if the _Dogmatic_ head collar is available in North America?
> Dogmatic Headcollar


This seems to be the same thing as the GL halti. I loved it for the pit mix that I had. My EBT can't wear it because of the way the nose is shapped. Good luck!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I use the gentle leader head collar. I was really reluctant at first...but it trained my pup to not pull really fast. Of course she hates it, so she'll behave the best she can just to not have to put it in haha.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i had the gentle walker harness for my 10 month old APBT. It could work but it really rubs him raw to where he gets blood so i quit using it and am giving it away to my brother. I have a stillwater leather padded harness on the way. I cant wait for it to get here!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TJ99959 (Feb 4, 2009)

Basically all collars regardless of design do the same thing. The only thing that changes is how they do it.

So the reality is that you can do anything you need with any type. It is only necessary to know how.

Some 50+ years ago my dad started me out training with a plain old flat buckle collar. Since then I think I have tried every easier softer way there is. Now I am right back where I started using a flat buckle collar for most training. Only with the knowledge that I actually can do anything with it that can be done with any other kind.

<~~ even dogs can train dogs, if they know how


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

TJ99959 said:


> Basically all collars regardless of design do the same thing. The only thing that changes is how they do it.
> 
> So the reality is that you can do anything you need with any type. It is only necessary to know how.
> 
> ...


lol I love the avatar. Very funny :smile:


----------

